# Trailer for the brute



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok I have look but did not find it. 
Has anybody made a small trailer for the four-wheeler to pull??
If so is there any blue prints or links?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

How small do you want? both my wheelers can pull my 5x8 trailer loaded to the gills with ease


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Same here, my bike will pull my 6X10 loaded down with tree limbs and debri with no problem. Not sure about other bikes but the kitties have a 2" receiver hitch on all of them so I can use the same hitch that goes in my truck.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Some thing like the pic.
Just something to put camping stuff in.
I want to make it out of wood mostly .


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

You can actually get them that size from lowes fairly cheap. Might actually be cheaper than buying all the parts individually and building one


----------



## MZM97 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi I'm new to the forum and was wondering how I post a question !


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

MZM97 said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum and was wondering how I post a question !


do a lot of searching first.most q/a have a post already .


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well as far as buying one i cant because of my location.
I think someone as done this before .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would build it as much out of metal as you can. Will be much lighter. Surely there is a walmart somewhere down there? Lol.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

they do have wal marts here but there are like the ones in the 80's hahah:-(

Has anybody seen or done this?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Just get a cheap trailer from like lowes and put some wide tires & wheels with a wide offset like 2+5s on it. The people that bought my set of 26x11x14 Bajacross used them on their ATV trailers.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

HAAHA I wish .Im in MX so that would be a long way to lows. I want to make it. it will not be for 30 mile trips just up the road stuff .

I know so one has done this before..


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Gotcha now lol. I was about to raise the BS flag when you said you had no lowes around you in slidell lol


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

thats right he went to mexico..you any good at fabbing up stuff...got some pics here 








. To make it usable in the woods it must be no wider than the 4 wheeler in my opinion nothing worse than looking behind you all the time and getting hung up on trees. 









got this off another site..looked perty good constructed..give ya some ideas anyway


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

blue beast said:


> thats right he went to mexico..you any good at fabbing up stuff...got some pics here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes thats it !! Do you think one made with wood could work?


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

probably need to frame it out with some sorta of steel, (maybe angle-iron for lightness)..but could have a wood floor and sides if ya want , i dont see any problem with that..is that what ya meant


----------

